# VW Racing pics!



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

Hopefully this forum will get filled up with some kickass info!
































































































Do you have this one above in a larger format like the other ones you sent? Demon-Tweeks livery looks. [8D]


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*

Nice new forum w/ a cool thread:


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (V-KLAN)*

sweeeeeeet


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (subliminalmk1)*

No VWMS, but it is a vw racing...my rabbit gti


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*


----------



## elias (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_









is this in PA? STPR? (wellsboro) that turn looks very familar.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*


----------



## G-K-R (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (gtiguy1994)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy1994* »_
is this in PA? STPR? (wellsboro) that turn looks very familar.

Yah it is. It looks like the same corner as kenny batram rolled over this year. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2Bip9MrUf90


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_Hopefully this forum will get filled up with some kickass info!


and some great pics


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*


----------



## iceman2.0 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (Shawn M.)*


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (Shawn M.)*

Heres some Rocco content:


----------



## 4valvemk2 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (Scirocco Manifesto)*

Some good stuff so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rdrocco (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (Scirocco Manifesto)*

More







Scirocco content and Golf content


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (rdrocco)*


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (Wolfsburgstore)*


----------



## sprstu (Dec 5, 2006)

does anyone have any info or links to the midengine rwd one?


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (sprstu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sprstu* »_does anyone have any info or links to the midengine rwd one?

It's twin engined


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (TehLonz)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (G60toR32)*


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*


----------



## Solicom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (durteeclean)*









Local boy and texer.


----------



## showtime212 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (gtiguy1994)*

i love the stpr rally in wellsboro my dad lives there and i use to run all those road in my lil subbie i drove up there. theres nothing better than sliding around gravel roads at like 40 with all four wheels spinning


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (durteeclean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *durteeclean* »_









Any more info or pics of this car?


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (Sutt)*

Does the owner of the picture have a larger version of it?
note: Chuck was running one of my Stage III intakes and one of my racing stickers you can see below the rear window. scientific (rabbit) .com


----------



## BartVW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*

















Pictures were taken in the Volkswagen museum in Wolfsburg Germany.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*


----------



## Jukifi (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*

Here is some pics I took from Estonia last weekend.


----------



## Jukifi (Jun 4, 2005)

Also a few from various rally events in Finland.


----------



## dextervw (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (showtime212)*

































Had to ad pics of my two motorsports dubs


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (dextervw)*

I love this thread, great pics everyone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sportster (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (J-tec)*

Mosport, Canada Lap 1 Turn 1


----------



## ITB45 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (Sportster)*


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (elias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elias* »_









Those red headlights look SICK!!


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok, gonna post some Interlagos racing action then.
















































































































http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3263/2439794124_b2bc43b555.jpg[IMG]
[IMG]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3216/2439796026_cdbb087b9e.jpg
























Those were taken either at Interlagos or at another local track in Sao Paulo.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (J-tec)*

I like these.
















































This is a photo of my dad's old boss and friend, John Buffum rallying a notchback way back in the day. Met up with him last year at the Wild west rally in Centrailia, Wa. Pretty cool guy.








http://www.rallyracingnews.com/teams/bio-jb.html
and a cool mk2 from washington I saw at last year's Oldschool gtg.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmlevel.com (Oct 5, 2005)

scirocco wins 24hr of nurburgring












































_Modified by dmlevel.com at 12:04 PM 7-28-2008_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (dmlevel.com)*

wins what exactly? iirc they finished 12th an 18th overall..


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_wins what exactly? iirc they finished 12th an 18th overall..
It finished 1 and 2 in class and 11th overall.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

ah very nice, too bad the ex-nay'ed another vw competetor for fear of getting beat by an older car!
new vw http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif bring back ferdinand!


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_ah very nice, too bad the ex-nay'ed another vw competetor for fear of getting beat by an older car!
new vw http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif bring back ferdinand!

What do you mean?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

http://www.clubgti.com/forum/s...52162
page three hints at what was going on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_ http://www.clubgti.com/forum/s...52162
page three hints at what was going on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Right but that just "hints" at it. It doesn't really confirm anything?
And I don't mean for this to sound like I don't believe you, I'm just really interested to see what happened.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

im hoping to get some real details as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*

My word...I've never seen so much wallpaper in my life!


----------



## R-chitect (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (VR6SHOTS)*

I'm surprised that Paul Taylor's MKIV .:R32 hasn't shown up in here:


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*


----------



## bayareafast (Apr 7, 2008)

so simply beautiful, thank you 4 the sore


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

moooooooooaaar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarlitosVW (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (Kiddo)*




















































































































































_Modified by CarlitosVW at 5:22 AM 9-12-2008_


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*



































































































































_Modified by nitrous16v at 12:27 PM 9-17-2008_


----------



## dextervw (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (nitrous16v)*

there are two dubs in this photo


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (dextervw)*


----------



## mittimj (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (PAULLLLLIN)*

my vw mini stock








my vw enduro








mini stock in the build stage. Worked day and night for 2 months


----------



## mgyip (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (mittimj)*

I'm so proud of myself, I finally found a hosting site and learned how to post pictures...(yes, I'm technologically challenged).
The finish at Nelson Ledges in July - yes, the General Li IS catching a 944 and beating both the Mercedes and the BMW








The General Li fighting the battle of the Axis powers - German vs. Japan








The General Li proudly proclaiming "Germany 3, Japan 0"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (mgyip)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*











_Modified by [email protected] at 7:42 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## mgyip (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









Have a bit of trouble seeing the track due to the fog on the windshield?








Yikes!!


----------



## Redrckt (May 20, 2002)

*Re: (ps2375)*

Talk about getting close to the apex!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*

Following are pics of the Schmidt Racing and SpeedWerks Racing cars I've engineered and crew-chiefed, as well as my autocross GTIs and some odds and ends:
*Schmidt Racing:*
















































*SpeedWerks Racing:*








































































*My Autocross GTIs:*
















































*Odds n Ends*



























_Modified by TechEd at 11:04 AM 9-24-2008_


----------



## German_Aesthetic (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (Sportster)*

use them brakes gentlemen
http://makehasteracing.com/pic...7.jpg
my favorite, a syncro gti
http://i3.photobucket.com/albu...1.jpg
at least I think she's awd. rear wheel kickup and attack angle hint it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
in rally, fwd = fail.
oversteer FTW
except for those small 1600 class.


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (TechEd)*

I heard that having the front subframe in the rear makes handling a little trickey? How is it?


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (CannuckCorradoVR6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CannuckCorradoVR6T* »_I heard that having the front subframe in the rear makes handling a little trickey? How is it?


From whom did you hear that? Not true at all. The car is rock solid, especially in fast corners.
All we essentially did was install a independent McPherson strut rear suspension, paying attention to things like roll center and roll couple distribution. It solves all the original twist beam axle shortcomings like lack of camber gain and adjustability. We tested extensively to find the best rear wheel rate as well.
Our corner speeds at a fast track like Mosport Park are on par with GT1 cars.


----------



## dmlevel.com (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (CarlitosVW)*

che que fotos!! adonde coren? buenos aires?


----------



## El Groso (May 29, 2008)

Ja ja.. hay mas argentos de lo que pensaba en este foro..








Como andas Damian..


----------



## dmlevel.com (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (El Groso)*

eooow esta lleno







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2771260
adonde en BA coren los VW. asi le digo a mi viejo=) por ahora el se ve todo los Ralley de Cordoba


----------



## djmotorsport (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (dmlevel.com)*

Que forooooo!! 
Sigan por favor, estan excelentes las fotos


----------



## djmotorsport (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (djmotorsport)*


----------



## djmotorsport (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (djmotorsport)*


----------



## djmotorsport (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (djmotorsport)*


----------



## djmotorsport (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (djmotorsport)*


----------



## djmotorsport (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (djmotorsport)*


----------



## djmotorsport (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (djmotorsport)*


----------



## djmotorsport (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (djmotorsport)*


----------



## djmotorsport (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (djmotorsport)*


----------



## dmlevel.com (Oct 5, 2005)

is that costa rica?


----------



## djmotorsport (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (dmlevel.com)*

Yes


----------



## dmlevel.com (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (djmotorsport)*

i went 2 months ago for my brother's bachelor...


----------



## Scirocco53 (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (dextervw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dextervw* »_there are two dubs in this photo

















There sure are, there sure are!


----------



## bluebug300 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (Scirocco53)*

*A few from BARBADOS*


----------



## _salvation (Mar 29, 2007)

*UK VW Cup images*

Random post from a random lurker, I saw this topic and decided to share some pics
These are some vehicles that competed in the Volkswagen Racing Cup.


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bluebug300)*

PIc taken at Time Trial event in Millville , NJ. He's on the 'tex


----------



## Dub_Demon (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: (djmotorsport)*

kick arse thread!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Doug T)*

Link to the APR Motorsport Galleries, 1000's of pics!
http://www.goapr.com/media/photos/motorsport/


----------



## Mowgli87 (Jan 13, 2006)

This thread DELIVERS!!! 
I only have a couple auto-x pics myself. I may post 'em later.
I'm lovin the 'rocco and corrado content. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rsphil (Jul 28, 2008)

My car last weekend...


----------



## DemonRally (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (German_Aesthetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German_Aesthetic* »_
my favorite, a syncro gti
http://i3.photobucket.com/albu...1.jpg
at least I think she's awd. rear wheel kickup and attack angle hint it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
in rally, fwd = fail.
oversteer FTW


Its funny that you say FWD = fail, yet the syncro rally car you post was one of VW's worst investments in rally ever. their Group A 2wd rally car was by far the best rally car VW ever campaigned.....even their mkIII kit cars were better than the "Ralleye Golf."
oversteer ftw is right:


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (DemonRally)*

you know damn right.


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_you know damn right.










Damn, you come up with a cool paint idea for a Mk1 ... and someonbe already beat you to it.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I like the kill stickers and I'm no honda hater.










































































_Modified by TehLonz at 11:36 AM 1-7-2009_


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (El Groso)*


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re:Monster jam jan 17th and 18th street warriors*

i will be at the toronto canada rogers centre next weekend the 17th and 18th,of January 2009. there is a pit party saturday from 2-5 ish before the event. which starts at 7:30pm sat and 2:00pm on sunday there is more info online at http://www.monsterjamonline.com in the canada section. we are racing in the street warriors part of the event both days. later,rick
http://www.monsterjamonline.co...87067


----------



## DemonRally (Dec 8, 2003)

*FV-QR*

what kind of suspension are you running?


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DemonRally)*

bilstein HD with shine racing springs, 250lb front, and stk vr6 or shine 120lb rear.


----------



## spdrace11 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (dmlevel.com)*

Great pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (spdrace11)*


----------



## RallyXGTI (Nov 20, 2008)

i race rallycross, and i wouldnt drive anything but FWD, if you cant get your ass swinging you have to practice your left footing more homey


----------



## tkolbo (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

That two door is badass! here is some pics of my recent build. I will campaign the 81 jetta in ICSCC club events in Seattle, Portland and Spokane in 2009. Currently it has a 1.6 spec motor and transmission from a rabbit class I ran in. Unfortunately the rabbits couldn't survive my lack of luck and unfortunate mishaps. Currently I am building a 1.8 solid lifter GTI motor with 288 cam, dual 44 webers, close ratio GTI trans and 4 to 1 TT header to get more HP's. 
all of this done for less than $3000.00
just before it's first race weekend in sept 2008








getting beat by a sweet rocco








flying alone!








after paint
















after decals


----------



## iceman2.0 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (tkolbo)*

nice! ^^^


----------



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (iceman2.0)*

pg4pwnd
Me racing my golf at Auto-X.
one event in 2007
















































early 2008 w/ coils
















































some cones got killed in the process.



_Modified by salteatervw at 7:30 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## QuantumRallySport (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (salteatervw)*










From Bill Lockwood over at EXPN http://espn.go.com/action/rally/blog








*More photos here: *http://quantumrallysport.googlepages.com/dynochart
*Videos: Here: * http://quantumrallysport.googl...video
*And Downloadable HQ versions here: *http://quantumrallysport.googl...loads

*
Desktop Wallpaper here:*http://quantumrallysport.googl...:.jpg


_Modified by QuantumRallySport at 9:42 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (salteatervw)*

Are those last few with the wide open spaces at Wendover? I've always wanted to go, but never had the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_Are those last few with the wide open spaces at Wendover? I've always wanted to go, but never had the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats actually the Wendover Airport, on the Utah side. The Utah side sooooo ghetto, I was afraid of getting lockjaw just from breathing in the air next to the trailer parks and abandon warehouses. We raced next to the Con-Air airplane!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

awesome thread


----------



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (QuantumRallySport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuantumRallySport* »_










Not to be out done!

















cross post!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

From our last race at Homestead:








For the whole gallery:
Homestead Race Gallery 
One of my favs:











_Modified by [email protected] at 10:56 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I like this pic... congrats on the podium!










_Modified by [email protected] at 3:04 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## sared (Jan 14, 2009)

a few pics fomr El Salvador, Central America








in my country theres a cup for water cooled ( mostly bettles) and a cup for GOLFS ... only GOLFS of all generations...


----------



## sared (Jan 14, 2009)

sorry for my crapy cell phone pics... 
heres a little more


----------



## porkchop_man (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Royvw85 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (porkchop_man)*


----------



## G2GTI (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (DemonRally)*

























































Same driver in all photos


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*

autocrossing action. First place street mod:


----------



## tkolbo (May 17, 2005)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (4229GL)*

what wheel and tire combo are you running?


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (tkolbo)*

13X10 wirh 245/45/13 hoosier DOT slicks.


----------



## 73RallyBeetle (May 19, 2009)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (4229GL)*

Vintage rally shots
*AJ Schmidt & Paul Jaeger at start of first stage of 1977 Criterium Du Quebec. Stage is on an island in St Lawrence River in city of Montreal. *








*AJ Schmidt & Paul Jaeger at 1980 100 Acre Woods. *








I now own this car.


----------



## tkolbo (May 17, 2005)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (4229GL)*

where do you find the wheels 13x10?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (tkolbo)*

Diamond racing wheels is one source.


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

my 13X10s are custom aluminum 2-piece. for sale. PM if interested.


_Modified by 4229GL at 6:25 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

sweet pics!!!


----------



## Deusdeth Junior (Jul 28, 2008)

Trackday at Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. May, 2008.


----------



## shwagondawheels (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (Deusdeth Junior)*

old golf








current gti


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (salteatervw)*

love this thread


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (iDubber.com)*

Lime Rock Park 
4" of rain in 3 hours


----------



## Jukifi (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

Formula trucks


----------



## shwagondawheels (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (Jukifi)*

yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome to watch


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*









and one of mine beating a v8 camaro at the strip


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*

i can finally ad my car to this haha!


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Jukifi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jukifi* »_Formula trucks
















http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f7/Formula_Truck_2006_Interlagos_Volkswagen_leads.jpg/800px-Formula_Truck_2006_Interlagos_Volkswagen_leads.jg[/ig]
[img]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2243/1510115956_3372ae9049.jg?v=0[/ig][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

[IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/eek.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuantumRallySport (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (wantacad)*

Some images from Idaho Rally last week













































































_Modified by QuantumRallySport at 1:05 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (QuantumRallySport)*

Can I play?


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (Green T4)*


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (Green T4)*


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (Green T4)*


----------



## ReStoring (Oct 10, 2006)

AutoXing my old Jetta


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)




----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (Sportster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sportster* »_Mosport, Canada Lap 1 Turn 1 









looks like all those jettas are screaming at what they are about to run into


----------



## Sportster (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_
looks like all those jettas are screaming at what they are about to run into









It was definitely tense! That was corner 1 lap 1 at Mosport 2008. They all went out on slicks and it started to rain as the race started. The cars spinning were in P3, P4 & P5 and they all ended up in the wall and DNFed. The 2009 VW Jetta TDI Mosport race was yesterday. Everyone went out on rains because it was wet but part way into the race the track dried up and it got tense again. If you were not fortunate enough to be there you will have to wait for it to come out on TV this fall. I will try and post some pictures when I can.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (Sportster)*

[/url] 
 
[/url]


----------



## ingham (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (ingham)*

















Cheers, WWR.


----------



## euro (Feb 5, 2000)

*Re: (WackyWabbitRacer)*

Here is my car at Summit Point and VIR


----------



## 2 OHC (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*

Rallye Cross Europameisterschaft
Nordring/Horn-Fuglau 1979


----------



## 73RallyBeetle (May 19, 2009)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (2 OHC)*

Nice! Good to see some ACVW in this thread.
Kinda reminds me of this vintage shot of my Super


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (73RallyBeetle)*

Good rollover save!
Mk2 content at 7 sec 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ffco-pmdjQ4


----------



## Sportster (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (choochoo)*

We have several pictures posted up from the 2009 Jetta TDI Cup series.
http://jalbum.net/browse/user/album/368779/


----------



## SCOTTI3 B33 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (Sportster)*

i'll play along with some oddball stuff!
.
.
.
















































































































































































.
.
hope some of these made you smile!









_Modified by SCOTTI3 B33 at 7:51 PM 11-18-2009_


_Modified by SCOTTI3 B33 at 8:14 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## 2 OHC (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (2 OHC)*

finally got around to autocrossing my car
























Black Stig and I ready to go
















Let the 3 wheeling begin!!!








































































Still on three:laugh: 

































videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8Pz9p9NqRk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ7v_vDWZh4


----------



## 73RallyBeetle (May 19, 2009)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (choochoo)*

I posted these over in my thread in the ACVW forum but thought I'd share them over here as well, vintage shots of my SCCA ProRally Super Beetle.








When it was shiny new.


----------



## James_A3T (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (73RallyBeetle)*

From Brands Hatch in April










































_Modified by James_A3T at 10:47 AM 11-28-2009_


----------



## WOBGTI (Jan 4, 2009)

autocrossing my lupo gti 











































_Modified by WOBGTI at 6:26 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (WOBGTI)*

Some sweet pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2 OHC (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (VWralley)*


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (2 OHC)*

Here's a few of my car at an autox event this past year










































_Modified by J-tec at 10:41 AM 1-1-2010_


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (James_A3T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dendc (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (myreversewave)*

I'l show you some pics of VW's used in European Rallycross, mindblowing tuned machinery...
we'll start at the 60's-70's: rallycross is born, and the VW Beetle is one of the quickest cars... and what is quickest then a VW-powered Beetle? yes, indeed, a Porsche Carrera-powered Beetle
The VW Beetle Carrera from Franz Wurz (A), 3 times European Champion (the father of F1-driver Alex Wurz)








The VW Beetle Carrera from Francois Monten (B)








In the 80's, a frenchmen then came on the idea, for mounting a turbocharger on a VW Beetle engine, and tuned it up to a 220 Bhp
VW Beetle Turbo of Jacques Aïta (F)








Nowadays FIA Off-Road President Andy Lasure (B), drove back in the 80's with this tiny Golf mk1 in the European Championship...








Halfway the 80's, also a 4x4 Golf mk1 was built by frenchmen Paul Chateaux, using parts from the Audi Quattro...








The swede Michael Nordström did the same, and built his VW beetle Turbo 4x4








The Golf Mk2's GTI 16S were tough contenders in the stock class, end of the 80's... which remarkable, because their competition consisted mainly of Ford Sierra RS500, BMW M3 E30, Saab 900 Turbo, Volvo 240 Turbo
Herbert Breiteneder at full speed (his Golf had a power to weight ratio of 210Bhp/860kgs)
















Other mk2's were raced hard to, like this french Golf








Then in 1999, the introduced a 2WD 2litre GrN class... and between the 306's, Clio's, Civics, Xsaras and OPC's, there were some Golf Mk3 GTI 16v...
In 2001 Belgian Ronny Scheveneels became champion with one...








And a year later, he destroys the car (altough it was rebuilded in 3 weeks)








Then he moved on to the big guys in Division 1, building a VW Golf mk4 T20 4x4
His car was based on the 1.8 20v audi engine, producing 550Bhp (and an acceleration from 0 to 60mph in less then 2.5s). But, due to construction disadventages, he suffered lots of failures and he is building a VW Scirocco T20 4x4 this winter... i'll keep you updated...

























Other Golf 4 Div1's were these:
Carl Daems / Pauwels Motorsport / Ron Snoeck: engine was based a 1.9 TDI-block, with the pump injectors replaced by spark plugs. Was a powerfull thing with +600Bhp and acceleration in less then 2 seconds, but it suffered reliability with those numbers... nowadays, in the hands of driver Ron Snoeck, it is much smoother set up.
















Jochen Coox / Frank Eichelberg
This Golf was based on the Seat WRC-engine, and was built in Sweden
















Also very quick: the VW Polo T16 4x4 from the German Helmut Wild


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: VW Racing pics! (myreversewave)*


----------



## paddy258 (Apr 12, 2006)

*My race car.*


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

best thread ever! more pics!


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (Mathew...)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Frankenvdub (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: (myreversewave)*


----------



## EzumA7 (Feb 19, 2009)

awesome thread!


----------



## erty67 (Feb 23, 2010)

love it


_Modified by erty67 at 2:21 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## Deusdeth Junior (Jul 28, 2008)

edit..


_Modified by Deusdeth Junior at 12:09 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## 66Cooper (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (Deusdeth Junior)*

Heres my contribution

























2009 New England 24 hours of Lemons. 


_Modified by 66Cooper at 8:14 PM 3-24-2010_


----------



## SMKYDUB (Apr 1, 2008)

hillclimbing my rabbit


----------



## 66Cooper (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (SMKYDUB)*

One more I found posted online.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)




----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

I guess I have to at least post one of mine...


----------



## chewy8000 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


----------



## Greasecar (Feb 25, 2003)




----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

nice Pic's


----------



## Rusty Dan (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## W. Leavitt (May 4, 2010)

Me and my 88 Fox at Shag Bark Rally Park...


----------



## MkII_A11_D4Y (Aug 19, 2008)

*keep em comming*

Keep the vw motorsport pics comming!


----------



## kwrnh (Mar 28, 2010)

*[email protected] May 2010*








Some pictures of APR Racing Memorial Day weekend:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kendallrobinson/sets/72157624115093929/


----------



## Alexhtattoo (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

chewy8000 said:


>


So how does a golf hang in ITB? I am deciding between building mine ITB spec or touring.


----------



## SchneidyP845 (Jul 2, 2008)

Mid-Ohio 2009


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

followed by My Gti


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

and a vid for more viewing :thumbup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT5zUhCN5Q8


----------



## SchneidyP845 (Jul 2, 2008)

Mid-Ohio 2010


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Subscribed


----------



## Arie Ouimet (Nov 21, 2009)

Here's a shot of MY TDI Cup car, 2010 is my rookie season in the series.


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Arie Ouimet said:


> Here's a shot of MY TDI Cup car, 2010 is my rookie season in the series.



that is intense!! how you liking it?


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

none of these are me or were taken by me but had to share


----------



## superjohn (May 11, 2005)

*VW Scirocco Cup China - first overseas race - Sepang, Malaysia*

second year of the race series in China,
first time to move to Malaysia for a race weekend

just a few photos to share


----------



## vwkidd8v87 (Dec 24, 2008)

i bet shes embarrsed we caught her picking her nose. haha diggin for gold


----------



## Greasecar (Feb 25, 2003)

More at www.greasecarmotorsports.com


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Matt30 (Sep 26, 2010)

This thread makes me so anxious for me to finish my winter build and get it on the track.

One thing i always noticed from seeing Golfs on the track (This will be my first) is the rear wheel comming up off the ground. Wouldnt you want to prevent this?


----------



## veedub5 (Aug 12, 2010)

great thread, love the vintage pictures and how half of the VWs have at least one wheel off the ground.


----------



## Skimmy (Sep 30, 2010)

This is my VW jetta 1.8 gti rallycar


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

I have found a plethora of UK VW racing pics on this guys photo site!!! Some amazing Mk2 motorsport content. 

http://www.pbase.com/trackside/vwgolfsnett0907 

http://www.pbase.com/trackside/vwcup_snett_3rdjune 

http://www.pbase.com/trackside/vw_cup 

http://www.pbase.com/trackside/vag_trophy_110709 

http://www.pbase.com/trackside/golfs_silverstone_230808


----------



## tdiguymarkvi (Sep 12, 2010)

*this was a CPO car*


----------



## macbisquick (Mar 7, 2010)

@Portland International Raceway - April 2010


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

macbisquick said:


> @Portland International Raceway - April 2010
> 
> http://www.qnorth.net/august/pub/corrado/20809332-IMG_9500.JPG
> http://www.qnorth.net/august/pub/corrado/20809333-IMG_9525.JPG


Nice to see this car is still out there. I had no idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's my CC R-Line 2.0T (Beginner Class)

Vid Link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyhrCCwSsPc


----------



## Baby Schu (Oct 26, 2009)

Our track project at Circuit Mont-Tremblant and Autodrome St-Eustache in QC, Canada.
-Heinz Motorsport


----------



## SMKYDUB (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Matt30 said:


> This thread makes me so anxious for me to finish my winter build and get it on the track.
> 
> One thing i always noticed from seeing Golfs on the track (This will be my first) is the rear wheel comming up off the ground. Wouldnt you want to prevent this?


yes but with the design of the rear(straight axle) its hard to prevent


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

Me used to race in Formula 1200 (Vee) last year.


----------



## future2.fast (Dec 15, 2010)

This is great. It'd be awesome to see some more drag pics too


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Street of Willow Feb.12-13, 2011* 





























*California Speedway Feb.26-27,2011*


----------



## Pirelli Tire NorthAmerica (Mar 29, 2011)

The Revo racing team @ Pirelli World Challenge St. Petersburg


----------



## LoopRacing (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

best thread I've seen all year :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

aoj2108 said:


> best thread I've seen all year :thumbup:


Indeed, great thread! I'm surprised I haven't stumbled across it sooner!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

the car was built for true street/Sport Front Wheel Drive 
















































































nothing special


----------



## Pirelli Tire NorthAmerica (Mar 29, 2011)

Revo Racing's Golf GTI at Pirelli World Challenge Miller Motorsports Park, driven by Rafael Navarro IV





VW Golf V Racing @ Pirelli World Challenge Miller Motorsports Park


----------



## Pirelli Tire NorthAmerica (Mar 29, 2011)

VW Racing @ Pirelli World Challenge Long Beach 2011


----------



## macbisquick (Mar 7, 2010)

Some in car footage from the last SCCA double regional at PIR (April 2011), in the (former) Bildon owned Corrado.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Untitled by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr


Untitled by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr


Around the bend. by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Untitled by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr


Subawho? by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr


Untitled by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Picture 26 by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr


Picture 27 by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr


Picture 28 by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr


Picture 29 by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr


----------



## gvb (Jan 6, 2010)

thinmanFATMAN.com @ 2010 Prescott Rally.


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

1 Rabbit in WRC Corona Mexico 2012 








Saludos


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

and here is me in grid









okay so edit and try


----------



## cyanyde (Sep 7, 2006)

Some night racing footage






And same track at noon


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Using Harry's Lap Timer
@Auto Club Speedway 5/27/11
Purple Group

*CC vs RX8*


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

[video]http://s1189.photobucket.com/albums/z431/b5blazing/?action=view&current=kodakattemp2007.mp4[/video]
mk3


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)




----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5302022-autocross-pics-mk3-photo-heavy


----------



## vis-pete (Jun 16, 2011)

Few pictures of our race cars!!


----------



## chewy8000 (Dec 27, 2006)

Mosport crash - Mirror adjustment with foot then oil... Running P2 with only a few laps to go


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

How many cars went off?


----------



## Stiggy_21 (Jun 10, 2011)

that would suck:banghead:.... must have been some oil on the track if 3 cars went off


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## FordsFastGTI (May 18, 2009)

my last AutoX... 

[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/...ickr.com/2469/5826944142_88ac309bb8.jpg[/IMG][/URL] 

[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/...ickr.com/5024/5826940732_5120b66e0f.jpg[/IMG][/URL] 

[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/...ickr.com/2672/5827516827_9e5e501884.jpg[/IMG][/URL] 

Fun day at Virginia Tech with the BRR-SCCA


----------



## passatdave (Nov 2, 2007)

My daily driver (video link at the end) 

































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yedYytBYqCo


----------



## aircooled56 (Jul 6, 2006)

Getting some hang time at Buttonwillow at Fastivus 2011. Set fast time of day and a personal PR :thumbup:


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

^^^ apparently accomplished on 2 wheels FTW!!!


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

1996 Golf Gl rally-x
 Ice Racers!
Passat G60 Syncro Ice racer

New Beetle at NASA Time Trials


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

My Lapping and auto-x car, NASA Time Trials @ Road America

my chump/lemons car http://team-short-bus.blogspot.com


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

Risok Motorsport Volkwagen Racing Pics




























Track pics to come soon


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

LeMons Arse-Sweat-Apalooza - 6-7 August 2011

We were running 12th at 4:30 pm on Saturday at Thunderhill when we hit some oil left on the track by a car that blew an oil cooler hose, spun and came to rest on the track. Another car spun and hit our car, twice, crushed the front end and gave us too much camber in the rear.
Our driver drove the car in, we thought we were done. One of our crazy team mates grabbed a sawzall and started cutting. We replaced the rear beam, cut the bent beam we'd taken out and used it to rebuild our front end. Link to that build below
Started Sunday in 57th, finished in 30th.
Also got the "Heroic Fix" trophy for our efforts.

Before 









After









Build thread :laugh:
http://gallery.me.com/silvery#100355


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

*subscribed*


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

Not my car, but saw this in the latest issue of GRM. 
Mk2 at Pikes Peak FTW :thumbup:


----------



## sidneydourado (Aug 12, 2011)

Some pics of brazilian race cars in drag way


----------



## ybr signs (May 20, 2006)

*My Scirocco last friday night 8/19/11*








Led most laps but for some reason car was getting loose.. still brought her home 4th out of 17 cars..


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

My boss' car from 1997-2002 in SPEED World Challenge Touring Car:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/tMytT4Sokew


----------



## OzieMk1 (Jul 1, 2005)

*My mk1 factory replica*


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

My little toy...
First season after building last winter.
All motor 16V with Webers.



















On board phone cam


----------



## burntoast9 (Feb 16, 2008)

how can i become a race car driver?


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

burntoast9 said:


> how can i become a race car driver?


this is how:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5428758-Arrow-X1-Shifter-Kart-Roller


----------



## Sketchykid (Aug 3, 2005)

before









progress;


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

Getting the front wheel off the ground in a autocross:


----------



## HPS Rally (Oct 14, 2011)

*Rally Golf from Canada*


----------



## Mijle (Aug 2, 2009)

what a fantastic thread!opcorn:

Mcraeeace:


























































And not really spectacular, me in my ex-GTI


----------



## jjr329 (Jul 9, 2009)

I've got tons of HPDE photos on my flickr page: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/ 

I usually run with the Audi club unless it's an open track day on my home track (Autobahn Country Club). 









Also have some video on my youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/jjr329


----------



## Butt-Roc (Jun 2, 2008)

Me at Mary Hill, hill climb Sept. 25, 2011 Golden Dale, Wa.
'78 Rabbit, finished second in OSPU.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4ABK8OQ6iw


----------



## chewy8000 (Dec 27, 2006)

World Challenge start at Road Atlanta in the #33 Germanautoparts.com MK5 GTI, driver Tristan Herbert.


----------



## rock over london (Sep 15, 2000)

Shawn M. said:


>


Noticed Chris Albin and Rob Qualls in there!


----------



## Rocko'sEuroGTi (Feb 2, 2005)

Knox Mountain Hillclimb, Kelowna BC






































VCMC Track day, Mission BC


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

11-19-11 Saturday @ Auto Club Speedway






*My best lap time so far 2:06.851*


----------



## dickbag1213 (Apr 17, 2008)

my mk3 doing what it does best....throwing dirt:heart:


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

Sketchykid said:


> before
> progress;


Who is building this cage? Looks great. I am wondering why it does not tie in the rear struts though?


----------



## Sketchykid (Aug 3, 2005)

PM'd you to keep this thread on topic


----------



## DrewryMedia (Sep 28, 2010)

if you personally ask me, I would say that the Volkswagen MK three and MK four are by far the best models that they came out with.


----------



## 16v Drakes (May 26, 2008)

*2011 Racing in the Caribbean*


----------



## rock over london (Sep 15, 2000)

Here's mine at the Crow Mt. Hillclimb...


----------



## mkIIIdub90 (Oct 3, 2009)

so much awesomness in this thread:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Knestis (Jun 22, 2001)

From the 2011 ARRC at Road Atlanta. More stuff from this past season, including some fun video at...

http://www.it2.evaluand.com/gti/events11.php

Kirk


----------



## Piktor (Jan 7, 2012)

Some pictures from Estonia:








Racing in Latvia:


----------



## Water Boy (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

HPDE w PCA


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

thepaintcanman said:


> HPDE w PCA


 :thumbup: Nice! Motor?


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

Row1Rich said:


> :thumbup: Nice! Motor?


 Full 9a 16v. 400 whp but track w fatter fuel and less timing at 15 psi for 330 whp. Rather have the reliability.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

thepaintcanman said:


> Full 9a 16v. 400 whp but track w fatter fuel and less timing at 15 psi for 330 whp. Rather have the reliability.


 Must be a blast, need a ride 

Our LeMons bunny:


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

Nice Pics:thumbup: any more photos of Volkswagen Racing R32??


----------



## MHM (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/sport/g3tdi,d052779826b3adafa224d3a821a21af8.jpg.html


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

R5T said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

from the UK


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

German VW Polo 1 1.8 16V turbo @ 1047 bhp
I think since 2011 the car is equipped with an R32 engine + turbo



















movie:


----------



## SHAKEDOWN (Feb 20, 2009)

That polo was f'in rad!!! thing almost jumped off the ground!


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

SHAKEDOWN said:


> That polo was f'in rad!!! thing almost jumped off the ground!



Yeah because the driver mis-shifted from 2nd into 1st gear instead of 3rd.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Canadian Rally Championship


----------



## BROsiah (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## MontereyDave (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome thread!

The lone Beetle that competed in the Monterey Historics in August 2011.










This is a street Beetle but I thought I'd include this pic because it has the VW Motorsports look and with its mods it'd likely outrun the historic track-only Beetle in the pic above.










A buddy's 914/6 - another debatable inclusion. Is is a VW or a Porsche or both?


----------



## HOWIE-WP (Mar 8, 2001)

Accident during a VW Challenge race @ Killarney Cape Town .... Polo Classic, driver walked away uninjured. :what:


----------



## HOWIE-WP (Mar 8, 2001)

My car, VW Citi Blues (based on the MK1), been parked for a while in my garage (semi retired) :facepalm:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

great photos guys


----------



## Boyvw (May 2, 2012)

nice thread :thumbup:


----------



## MHM (Jan 29, 2012)

*My Golf TDi 90 Track car*

My track car... 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Extreme Dimensions (Jun 21, 2010)

well played!


----------



## SPJosh1890 (Sep 4, 2010)

great thread :thumbup: 

the polo video was f***ing awesome:beer:


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

The Polo was Super fast!!! I'd love to see this run up against the Veyron. :laugh:


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

anyone have more on this one? 

im also curious on the wheel and tire specs..


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)




----------



## Peter Jones (May 17, 2008)

First outing for my new car.


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

Subscribed. I'll have to scan and post pics of mine.


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

Sanityana said:


>


Nice Rocco :thumbup:


----------

